# CPU Temp vs. Core Temp?



## claycad (Jun 27, 2008)

I have been using a freeware program called PC Wizard 2008. It displays three temperatures: CPU Temp, Core #1 Temp and Core #2 Temp.

I have an AMD X2 6000+ CPU. The AMD website states that the max temp for it is 55 - 63 C. 

Now the program I am using says that my CPU temp stays around 40 C, but my Core 1 and Core 2 temps fluctuate around 50 - 60 C depending on the load. If its a really high load they go above 60 C. 

So when AMD says the temp should be between 55 - 63 C do they mean the CPU temp, or the average of the two core temps?

Why is the overall CPU Temp so much lower then the core temps? Is this normal?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*opens up PCW*

mine just says core 1/2 at 52/49 C and ACPI thermal zone of 52. on a HP dv9815 w/ AMD TL-60 2.0 GHz cpu.

will look what it says on desktop.


----------



## claycad (Jun 27, 2008)

magnethead said:


> will look what it says on desktop.


Yeah, on the desktop display is where is shows mine. Its not in the PCW window, but when you minimize it, if you have the desktop display turned on, it has CPU Temp along with the core 1 and core 2 temps. 

Although the CPU temp on my desktop display seems to always match the ACPI thermal zone in the PCW window...

Thanks


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

you mean the mainboard page? Mine doesn't show a temp. 

When i get on my desktop computer i'll do a temp check. 


right now speedfan reports 58C for core, PCW shos 55/58 for core 1/2. on the laptop, AMD TL-60.


----------



## claycad (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh, Okay, I thought you meant the desktop where the icons are...

When I minimize PCW it displays data in the upper right corner of the desktop. Here is a screenshot of what it looks like...










Notice the difference between the CPU Temp and the Core 1/2 Temps.

Thanks


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

ok, i se what you're talking about now. Yea, mine doesn't show a core tmp there. But PCW doesn't match what speedfan says here on my desktop.

SF:
Core 0: 40
Core 1: 37
GPU: 58
core: 54

PCW:
Core 1: 23
core 2: 22
GFX: 54


----------



## claycad (Jun 27, 2008)

I just downloaded speed fan and it gives me four temp readings.

Temp1: 44 C
Temp2: 35 C
Temp3: 38 C
Core: 50C

But it doesn't say what the Temp 1, 2, 3 goes too. HDD, CPU, what?

Temp3 is on par with PCW CPU Temp and Core temp is on par with PCW Core2 Temp at the momment


----------

